# Smelly Ears ???



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Bacteria infection.... anti-biotics maybe needed ??


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ya.... Im thinking it's probably something like that. I had to break the new's to my husband that Mikey needs to go to the vet. lol I knew it was coming but gosh darn ...Ive only had him for a 1 1/2 weeks. 

Well, to the vet we will be going.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Usually the smell is from a yeast infection. Sometimes you can have both bacteria and yeast. A vet visit is definently needed. Both of my boys had ear infections when I got them. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

They could just be dirty, Tuesday's ears can get extremely smelly unless I stay on top of keeping them clean and hair free.

Unless he is shaking and scratching at them and they are red a sore then they are not infected.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

He has been shaking them a little starting yesterday. I keep the ears pretty clean though. For some weird reason I love cleaning Poodle ears. Getting all that hair out just feels great. lol However, they are not red yet but that odor just can't be ok. Even after I cleaned them the odor was still bad. I thought maybe I needed to wash the hair better around the underside of the ear. I did that a few days ago and no luck.

Im going to take him to the vet today. Thanks for all the replies...I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Poodle ears just have a smell to them, the Standards more so then the Mini's or Toy's. 

What did the vet say?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got back from the vet this morning and she say's he's got yeast in one ear. The other ear looked good. So meds every other day in the ear and clean them once a week. (which we already do) She did say to clean the ears with a mixture of vinegar and rubbing alcohol. The vinegar is supposed to prevent yeast. I have been doing alcohol on a cotton ball to clean the dirt up and a ear powder to keep the ear dry and pull the hair. My other boy has been doing great on that rutine but Mikey is new and I don't know how often his ears were being cleaned. 

Now... hopefully the odor gets better and the yeast will vanish. lol The vinegar really over rided the bad odor so that has been good.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Im curious why your vet told you to use the vinegar, although it does work in some cases its best that she gave you the ear cream for yeast. Its meant to be done twice a day not once a week. You put it in the ear, rub behind the ear, let the dog shake its head for a few minutes then wipe out what comes to the top with a cotton ball.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

The vinegar mixture is for regular cleaning (once a week). The med for the ear is every other day. Thats just what she said to do. She cleaned out his ear good and gave him the med while I was there. Im not sure if its in a cream form but I have the actual medicine for yeast too. Thats every other day.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and one thing I liked that she used was guaze instead of a cotton ball. You can manuver it much better to get in those folds easier. Just a FYI


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ok understand you now, thought you meant just once a week with vinegar only


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Just a FYI


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

I've always been told that the vinegar is a good preventative. It makes the inside of the ear too acidic for yeast. Good luck with the meds. Hope Mikey's ears are feeling better.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your concerns. Im just glad it was yeast and not something lodged in there. Soon I can love on him with out being grossed out. lol 

Oh and by the way Sivaro, your right, he gets the meds twice a day in the ear. lol I guess I heard the Doc wrong. It says that on the med box.


----------

